# tcp/ip window size capped to 65k on http(apache)



## chrcol (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been trying to diagnose a problem where tcp performance from apache is not honouring the tcp window size configured in FreeBSD, is this expected behaviour and is there a known fix?

thanks


----------

